# [SOLVED] Call of Duty modern warfare // Vista Ultimate 64 problem



## Bryan1976 (May 10, 2009)

I just purchased Call of Duty modern warfare from Direct to drive. When I go to install it I get the

" The version of this file is not compatible with the version of Windows you're running. Check your compters system information to see whether you needs an x86 (32bit) or x64 (64bit) version of the program, and then contact the software publisher."

I am using Vista 64 Ultimate, and from what I understand others have got their call of duty to work so whats up with mine?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Call of Duty modern warfare // Vista Ultimate 64 problem*

Run the game as administrator, and in compatibility mode for XP SP2 and also make sure your anti-virus and firewall are not blocking the game.

Also, try updating all your drivers.


----------



## Bryan1976 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Call of Duty modern warfare // Vista Ultimate 64 problem*

Thanks for your help Sniper Wolf. I did however try that and it did not work for me. I did however figure out the problem. When you use Direct to Drive it is best to use their down loader software which has a built in installer. I used the D2D installer and it worked fine. For what ever reason you cannot execute the autorun yourself you have to use the direct 2 drive down loader. :smile:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Call of Duty modern warfare // Vista Ultimate 64 problem*

Probably as some kind of anti-piracy thing

Anyway I am happy to see the problem is fixed, please go under 'Thread Tools' and mark the thread as solved.


----------

